# rehoming 3 platys



## RylandVT (Jan 1, 2012)

I have 3 platys (1 male, 2 females) in my 40 gallon right now but they are way too rambunctious and greedy at feeding time (they actually grab food out of the tetras' mouths and push them away) . For the sake of everyone else in the tank, I am looking to get a second tank just for them. Would a 10 gallon be enough space? I am thinking it would just be those 3 in there with maybe some shrimp. Thanks.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Platies are pretty active fish, most of the time. I'm new, so don't know for sure, but I don't think I'd be comfortable putting them into anything less than a 20 gallon. You can find one cheap enough. Sometimes the bigger tanks actually go for less than the smaller ones.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Platties make great shoaling fish. and rarely need to be sequestered from others. They are usually harmless and friendly and yes they are chow hounds. Yes you can keep about 6 of them in a ten without crunching them with aeration, some filtration and frequent water changes. About half per week. I would look for a larger tank on Craigslist, a 20 long or larger is ideal. In a larger tank fancy guppies make neat companions. I have hundreds of both due to the fact I feed both fry to my angels and I have to say I enjoy them as much as I do the angels and dwarf cichlids. Buy a single large female pregnant guppy at Petsmart, save the babies and you will have plenty tankmates. Have fun and don't worry about the tetras starving, they can take care of themselves. Maybe you need to feed a little more.


----------

